# system ruckelt/läuft langsam [solved]

## jonny_mc_conny

also erstmal zu der hardware, auf der mein gentoo läuft...

amd athlon xp 2000 (1.6 GH)

512 MB Ram

ati raedon 9200

mein system läuft in letzter zeit extrem langsam und träge...

am auffälligsten ist firefox... wenn man durch die seiten scrollen will, dauert das ne ewigkeit...

ich benutze dabei firefox-bin

aber auch screensaver laufen sehr langsam...

dabei zeigt mir:

#glxinfo | grep rendering

ein "yes" an, dabei dauert es aber bestimmt ne minute bis die nachricht "yes" kommt, weiß nich ob das so richtig is...

andere programme sind z.B. auch Eterm, welche betimmt 12 sekunden braucht, um zu startem...

dvd's ruckeln, sowohl mit xine als auch mit mplayer...

*g* da is windoof noch schneller

ich benutze das xorg-drm, also im kernel als modul aktiviert, da ich mit den ati treibern probleme hatte...

meine oberfläche is ne einfache xfce4

vllt. kann ja jemenad helfen...

thxLast edited by jonny_mc_conny on Thu Jul 07, 2005 8:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## flash49

Hast du irgendwo throtteling aktiviert? Oder Überhitzt deine CPU vielicht und wird dehalb langsammer?

```
cat /proc/acpi/processor/CPU0/throttling
```

 sollte ein Sternchen vor T0 haben. 

Ist die Festplatte noch in Ordnung? Wenn die Leseprobleme hat (und deshalb bald ganz sterben wird) kann es sein, daß es ziemlich lange dauert bis ein Programm seine Daten bekommt.

Und was sagt /var/log/messages? Steht da was auffälliges drin?

----------

## schachti

DMA für die Festplatte ist aktiviert? Was sagt free?

----------

## @4u

Du schreibst "in letzter Zeit" ... Hast du irgendwelche Veränderungen vorgenommen, die auf den ersten Blick nicht die Ursache sein könnten oder sind dir Fehler aufgefallen? Werfe einen Blick in die log-Dateien, speziell vorallem /var/log/kernel/current und /var/log/everything/current. Sind hier gehäuft Fehlermeldungen zu finden?

----------

## jonny_mc_conny

mhmm... momentan scheint wieder alles fix zu laufen... sehr komisch

das dauerte ca. ne woche an, in der ich viel kompiliert hab... aber nach dem kompilieren sollten die system resourcen doch eigentlich wieder frei sein, oder?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hast du irgendwo throtteling aktiviert? Oder Überhitzt deine CPU vielicht und wird dehalb langsammer?
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

also cat zeigt mir ein <not supportet> an, damit is das wohl erledigt...

Festplatte KANN eigentlich noch nicht hin sein... aber ich werd mal aufpassen, ob mir was auffällt...

ich werd die log dateien durchsuchen, sobald ich wieder ärger hab... erstmal danke für die infos...

----------

## b3rT

ich vermute mal, dass der updatedb(slocate) oder irgendein anderer cron lief - beim nächsten mal einfach per top oder ps schauen, was nebenbei läuft

----------

## jonny_mc_conny

also die probleme nehemen auch jetzt nichts ab:

cpu auslastung ist laut anzeigen der kde immer im normalbereich...

aber der ram is schon zu begin, wenn meine arbeitsoberfläche geladen is, bei 30-40% auslastung...

wenn ich dann ein wenig damit arbeite, dann is meißens am ende nur noch 25 % höchstens frei...

kde-info zeigt mir dann diese genauen werte an:

anwendungen sind da nich viel... meißtens so um die 12% bin wenn ich z.B am brennen bin oder was anderes am laufen hab ca. 20 %

der festplatten puffer liegt immmer so um die 5-10 %... also auch nichts bewegendes

aber der festplatten zwischenspeicher is immer ziemlich voll, also eigentlich beinahe immer über 50%, wenn der pc ein wenig läuft...

und der ram leert sich eigentlich auch kaum...

also is das normal, dass der zwischenspeicher SO voll is, wenn man ne zeitlang mit dem pc arbeitet,

oder kann es sein, dass ich spyware oder viren drauf hab?

übrigens is meine swap, also auslagerung NIE genutzt... 

da kann doch auch nichts stimmen, also ich hab noch NIE erlebt, dass diese nicht zu 100% frei war

thx im vorraus

CYA

----------

## rjdtwo

was sagt denn

```
hdparm /dev/hda
```

 ??

mfg rjdtwo

----------

## jonny_mc_conny

 *rjdtwo wrote:*   

> was sagt denn
> 
> ```
> hdparm /dev/hda
> ```
> ...

 

sieht eigentlich alles normal aus:

```
/dev/hdc:

 multcount    = 16 (on)

 IO_support   =  1 (32-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  1 (on)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 geometry     = 65535/16/63, sectors = 80060424192, start = 0

```

was sagt ihr denn zu der nicht benutzten swap

----------

## franzf

Und was sagt 

```
# hdparm -Tt /dev/hda
```

???

Zum Swap: Bei mir sind nach längerem Betrieb ca. 990MB von 1024 belegt, konstant (ab Boot) 2MB Swap. Ich bemerke keine störenden Einbußen der System-Geschwindigkeit.

----------

## jonny_mc_conny

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Und was sagt 
> 
> ```
> # hdparm -Tt /dev/hda
> ```
> ...

 

das sagt hdparm -Tt /dev/hdc:

```

/dev/hdc:

 Timing cached reads:   896 MB in  2.00 seconds = 447.62 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   86 MB in  3.03 seconds =  28.39 MB/sec
```

----------

## schachti

Das mit dem Swap muß nicht schlimm sein, bei mir sind auch nur 2 MB belegt.

----------

## jonny_mc_conny

ja aber irgendworan muss es ja liegen...

ist es denn normal, dass der festplattenzwischenspeicher bzw. chache so groß ist?

----------

## langi

Was ist denn, wenn du mal ohne Session management startest? bzw. einen neuen Benutzer anlegst und dann einlogst.

Ich hab das session-Management manchmal im Verdacht im Lauf der Zeit alles zu bremsen. (so ähnlich wie die Autostarter unter win). 

Auch bei Gentoo immer ein Thema: Man überoptimiert  ein System bis es halbtot ist. Viell. postet du einmal deine CFLAGS

```
cat /etc/make.conf|grep CFLAGS=
```

(Auf meinem Sempron 2400+: CFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer")

Lg,

Langi.

----------

## jonny_mc_conny

meine cflags einstellungen, welche auch gleichzeitig die cxxflags sind:

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -funroll-loops"

----------

## franzf

Hab grad deinen Screenshot bewundert. (anderer Thread). Geil!

Allerdings könnte da auch der Grund für dein träges Verhalten liegen: Wenn der Grafiktreiber incht optimal läuft, scluckt Composite, was bei dir ja scheinbar aktiviert ist, ziemlich Ressourcen.

Schalte Schatten und Transparenz einfach mal ab (evtl. auch die Einstellungen in der xorg.conf auskommentieren) und schau ob es dann besser wird.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## jonny_mc_conny

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Hab grad deinen Screenshot bewundert. (anderer Thread). Geil!
> 
> Allerdings könnte da auch der Grund für dein träges Verhalten liegen: Wenn der Grafiktreiber incht optimal läuft, scluckt Composite, was bei dir ja scheinbar aktiviert ist, ziemlich Ressourcen.
> 
> Schalte Schatten und Transparenz einfach mal ab (evtl. auch die Einstellungen in der xorg.conf auskommentieren) und schau ob es dann besser wird.
> ...

 

ok hab jetzt erstmal composite in der xorg.conf komplett disabled, mal sehen, was dabei rauskommt...

auf jeden fall vielen dank für den vorschlag

----------

## jonny_mc_conny

noch eine letzte frage:

miss ich ohne composite irgendwas, außer grafischen "verbesserungen" / "verschönerungen"??

da ich es ansonsten nicht mehr extra auf meine grafikkarte konfiguriere, geschweige denn, das geht überhaupt...

dann lass ich es nämlich komplett aus

CYA

----------

## franzf

Composite ist eigentlich nur dazu da, "echte" Schatten und Transparenz darzustellen. Du wirst also (ausser den Verschönerungen) nichts missen.

Hat das denn geholfen, dein System schneller zu machen?

Grüße

Franz/home/franz

----------

## jonny_mc_conny

ja auf jeden fall... 

alles läuft momentan ziemlich fix... außer mein wlan, aber damit plag ich mich dauernd rum...

nochmal vielen dank... :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

cya

----------

